# Preferred over the Bessey DuoKlamp



## Brit

Nice review Jack. I've been thinking of getting some quickgrips myself, so its nice to see you came to the same conclusion as me.


----------



## richgreer

I have some of each of these clamps and I prefer the Irwins for 2 reasons. You clearly can get a lot more clamping force with the Irwins. Also, my Besseys have a nasty habit of slipping into "neutral". The switch that selects clamping or spreading sometimes moves into neutral when releasing pressure.


----------



## Gene01

Very nice review, Jack. I love those Irwins.
Rich, your comment about clamping pressure is paramount. You can really get some squeeze with these babies!
BTW, I don't have any Bessys with which to compare.


----------



## SteveMI

It seems that these Irwin are more like the Bessey K3 than the Bessey Duo-clamps. Amazon has the 24" Bessey K3 for $35 and the Irwin 36" XP600 for $39. Anyone have comment on Irwin XP600 to Bessey K3 comparison?

I don't own either one of these yet, but need to get some better clamps in next couple months.

Steve.


----------



## Woodworker123

Steve, if I'm not mistaken, the K3 is the previous generation parallel clamp, akin to the KR (K body) parallel clamps I referred to briefly in my review.

I love those, and although they are comparable in price, they have some different applications. Namely, if you are trying to hold something and clamp it with your other hand, the Irwin is meant to be a one handed clamp and would be much less awkward.

I probably would have been fine using parallel clamps for what I used the Irwins for, but I had just bought 4 of those, and since I'm just building a collection of clamps, I thought some variety would be welcome.


----------



## olegahg

Great review. Picked up 3 36" Irwins today at my local store for $30 each and buy 2 get 1 free.


----------

